# Who Can Kill the Nightbringer?



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

Hey,

I have a Chaos Space Marine army and my buddy has a Necron Army. He wants me to do some kind of Kill Team Vs. his Necron Nightbringer. (before you start, I know it like brakes all the rules.) NO HOLDS BARRED! Point for point! 360pts Any suggestions? Don't worry about what models I have, I will buy what i need but it has to be Chaos


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

You might wanna take that statline out....


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

would be fun...know nothing of SM

for IG.

HQ choice with hso and a powerfist.
4 plasma

then 2.
las cannon equiped anti tank squads all spread out.
maybe a comisar in each squad w/ power weapon or fist.

pew pew.

basicly shot him and then hope he does not get the charge because if he does not your power fist gets to swing because you he won't deal more wounds than you have troops.

rinse repeat...cheesy...yes


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

for chaos space marines use abbadon and a dreadnought with twin-linked lascannon, just keep shooting him with the lascannon untill he gets close enough then unleash abbadon, ive killed a nightbringer before with just ababdon so i think you will win.
Or take lots of sorceres and get the gift of chaos power, if you roll a 6 you will turn the night bringer into a chaod spawn lol there god is not as powerful as the power of chaos.

if by you can only use chaos means you can use chaos daemons. then use the skull taker, one 4+ wound and then the night bringers dead( unless he gets lots of saves)


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> turn the night bringer into a chaod spawn lol there god is not as powerful as the power of chaos.


lol I like that. Just to see his face when his all powerful god turns into a chaos spawn! :laugh:


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Posting his statline is copyright infringement, so hurry up and remove that! Don't bring the heat upon Heresy! I'm sure a Mod will wave his wand around the actual numbers for you, but be careful in the future..

On the topic.. As many lascannons/missile launchers as possible. Just dump out devastator(or Havoc) squads.
Or you can have some fun and use ALL scout snipers. He will drop.


----------



## Da Black gobbo (Jul 13, 2008)

That one is easy, 10 ratlings!! just shoot, and keep shooting.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Any tank?

Don't remember 100%, but isn't the nightbringer a regular footslogger? So can't he only move 6" + 6" charge?

For hilarious effect, take a single, unupgraded rhino and move 6" away from him a turn while firing the twin-linked bolter. He'll catch you eventually, what with 'run', but it'd be the ultimate embarrassment if you kill him with a unit that doesn't cost 1/10th of the Nightbringer.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

That bolter wouldn't be able to wound him I don't think, not if he's t8?

Perhaps some termies to powerfist him in CC and autocannon him whle he gets to you. 
Abaddon is a good idea too, and possibly kharne? 

Yeah Kharne and some termies get my vote....you should be able to fit them in 360pts...possibly. If not take a squad of devastators with LCs instead of the termies. Or a daemon prince. Kharne and a daemon prince could do it together? in the points? I'm not sure. But you can give the prince the spawn of chaos power thingy, which would be absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

You could also be sneaky and stick a Dire Avenger Exarch in there, and just instantly kill him with the Diresword...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

If you want to take out the Nightbringer with a Chaos Marine army, just load up on Havocs with lascannons and blow him to pieces as he gets close. Be sure to pack a power fist as well to ensure that you can hurt him in combat, too.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

i dont know much about CSM, but abbadon sounds good. and the s4 bolter cannot hurt the t8 nightbringer.
if you do tau (i know you said you wanted chaos, but still), you can get a Twin-Linked Railgun for 70pts (Broadsides), and you can use hammerheads as they might be a little more resilient and they both wound on a 2+ against the nightbringer (haha, take that t8!). But tau have got a lot of high- strength guns, mainly railguns, so personally i would use tau every time. oh, and they're ap1 is well in case your opponent gets some notion about armour svs (do C'tan get armour saves - i don't know?)


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

beenburned said:


> That bolter wouldn't be able to wound him I don't think, not if he's t8?


Oh right, damn. For some reason I thought he was T6. Now my entire anti-Nightbringer plan is ruined. D:<

I'm pretty sure Abaddon isn't up to taking down the Nightbringer. He'll put a dent in him, but Abaddon is only T5 and he won't be getting his invulnerable save... And he's a CC unit.

Tactics 101 - when your opponent has spent 300-odd points on a living god incarnate that ignores all saves in CC, don't attack it in CC. I'll have to second shooting-it-with-lascannons-till-it-splodes.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Havocs with lascannons until he dies 
to have a little fun add some rhinos to have him chase you as you still fire at him with lascannons :taunt:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

People forget that the NB has a Lascannon type attack that is Assault. You can't really stay out of its field of influence...


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

i know you said only CSM, but whatever, get GK termies with ine having a psycannon. Nightbringer is FUCKED!!!


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

My fellow Stargod Nightbringer can now run. He ignores terrain and will be on top of you quicker.
Abaddon is obviously the one to do cc with the Nightbringer. Even Kharn or Ahriman with gift of chaos. 
Havocs,Predator and Land Raider with lascannons and obliterators. Terminators with power fists and other good size sqds with a pwr fist in them.
They have plenty to take down the Nightbringer. While you spend an entire turn shooting everything at the Nightbringer,how do you cope with the rest of the necron army?

Anyone can rummage thru any codex and name off all the things to eliminate the subject in verses....? It's all a matter of tactics. We need to expand more in this type of thread.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Termies are a BAD plan. Nightbringer ignores invul saves too.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

a force weapon would be your best bet, but I don't think chaos has them, in that case get some some rock hard units probably terminators with the mark of khorne and tzeench to up their inv give 'em all powerfists or thunderhammers if you can but like before I don't think chaos has them


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

In doubt CSM has snipers, but they are very good. Hit on 2+, so unlikely to miss, and the crucial wound on a 4+

However, there is one weapon that would kill it instantly...

A HAMMER!!!


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

chaos do have force weapons but i think abbadon is a save bet, he goes first with the potential of 12 attacks! 3's to hit then 4's to wound with the ability to re-reroll.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

a chaos terminator lord with daemon weapon of khorne will get you your attacks against him abaddon would do the job with some lascannon support or go for 2/3 cheap sorcerers


----------



## tyco (Apr 21, 2008)

ok, cue a necron player who uses the nightbringer occasionally. Abbaddon is an idea I don't agree with. Sure Abaddon is immune to snstant death, but do u really wanna go toe to toe with an oppenenty who has 5 attacks, ignores saves of any kind (yes, that includes invulnerable ones) and is S10?

gift of chaos also worrying idea. for chaos, as many lascannons and missile launchers as you can fit (melta and plasma guns are good too), maybe autocannons too, and powerfists on those champions. oh, and drop the termies, the c'tan will go through them like a hot knife through butter. vehicles might be ok.....but be careful, the last time i used the guy, he killed over 1000 pts of stuff including a baneblade.....

one other thing......force weapons are a bad idea for several reasons:
1) with t8, u need s5 to wound him on a 6......you cannot get s 5 on a sorceror, so he won't even scratch the c'tan
2) even if he could, no warp time, as you need the psychic test for the force weapon
3) you are t4 with a 3+ save and 5+invul save, you are also an inde[endent character, so can be picked out in hth, the nightbringer has 5 attacks at a higher ws, s10, and ignores both normal and invulnerable saves as i already said......instant death anyone?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

I don't know the rules for nightbringer, but I might suggest that if its kill team, why not have 3 aspiring sorcerers (from thousand sons entry) all with gift of chaos. All you have to do is survive one turn in cc, and you'll get 6 casts of GoC, and any roll of 6 on them will spawn him. so, 3 Asp Sorcs, 270, then 90 points of other troops (demons or basic troopers) to take damage! I'd give you a better than 50-50 shot of winning with that setup.


----------



## tyco (Apr 21, 2008)

because the guy has a 24" assualt 1 lascannon at bs4. if you can get close enough to him, them i agree that you can spawnify him, and this would be good, but in doing this you are giving the c'tan the oppertunity to just sit where he is popping marines........... it could work, but i dunno..........i would still go with lots of heavy weapons and make him walk to you........


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I dont see how the force weapon will kill the nightbringer, its a monstrous creature and therefore immune to instant death, if i remember rightly.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Being a monstrous creature doesn't make you immune to instant death, although most of them are either by virtue of special rule or high toughness. In the case of C'tan, it's the former. In cases of the latter, you can force weapon 'em, if you can manage to wound them.

The catch-all solution for the Nightbringer is to chew on the tiny number of Necrons on the table. If someone is dumb enough to bring both the Nightbringer AND a monolith, then they're going to have like twenty-five Necrons, tops. Ignore the big stuff, and phase 'em out. 

Barring that, power fists work wonders.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ah ritey. I beleive it is just the nightbringer vs a force of equal points, not a legal game or anything. Powerfists, and lots of them, paired with large guns, aka lascannons/missile launchers should do nicely. Have done so in my opinion.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

5 obliterators will do it, thats 5 lascannons shots a turn


----------



## tyco (Apr 21, 2008)

that could work....although as i said before, beware the shooting attack of the c'tan...


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

night bringer can only shoot 24" and the lascannon can shoot 48", just move back everytime before you shoot and you should be fine


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

abbaddon is a great bet. he shud lose but he might pull it off if he has been weakened a bit by some other fire. how about a squad of ten khorne berzerkers! s5 on charge with 40 dice! 20 hit maybe 4 will wound and he only has a 4+ save right? thats 2 wounds off his straight from the off ( i guess he only has 4 yea?) problem is unless theres a pf in there those boys are gonna suffer if they dont kill him in the turn they charge. but its possible. failing that autocannons like the guard could muster will do him a treat! but id say abbaddabbadingdong is your safest bet (or ratlings- now thats a kick in the necron hard drive....)


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

2 sorcerers with gift should get him eventually, and easily, just throw some tzech troops, or something at him, so it takes him forever to kill them, they get 4+ inv save.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Obliterators are a nice thought, what with getting slow and purposeful, but they can't move back as fast as the Nightbringer can move forward. He only needs to get within 24", and he'll be hitting them on 3+, insta-deathing them on 2+, and they'll only get their crappy invulnerable save to protect them.

I'd still go with lascannon totting Havocs with plenty of ablative wounds in the form of bolter-marines. Two squads, then place them on opposite ends of the board so the Nightbringer has a hike to the second squads after he flays the first.



necroman said:


> 2 sorcerers with gift should get him eventually, and easily, just throw some tzech troops, or something at him, so it takes him forever to kill them, they get 4+ inv save.


The Nightbringer ignores invulnerable saves. Also, those two sorcerors will have to rely on getting a 6 on their GoC rolls, otherwise that Nightbringer that's only 6" away will grab them and shove their force weapons up somewhere only Slaanesh is usually interested in.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Don't forget, bolters can't wound the bastard. Also - you had a contradiction in that post concerning invulnerable saves? possibly? I dunno.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Bolters are too weak to hurt C'tan. A Heavy Bolter might get through on a 6...


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

beenburned said:


> Don't forget, bolters can't wound the bastard.


Yeah, I meant use those bolter-marines as ablative wounds to protect the lascannon-marines.



beenburned said:


> Also - you had a contradiction in that post concerning invulnerable saves? possibly? I dunno.


I was assuming you get invulnerable saves against it's 24" gun, but yeah... you probably don't.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

ahh sorry yeah, I see now, in both cases. You do still get the save against the gun thingy.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Fabulous smiles amazing marines?
Just buy him than load up on all basic marines with the mark of khorne, a lascannon, and a melta. Keep firing the lascannons as he advances and when he's nearly within range, advance with fabius bile to fire his "wounds on a 4+" three shot pistol. Than just charge with the massive amount of marines, even after the charge they'll still be s5. And if you can afford as many as you possibly can, the nightbringer probably won't be able to kill them fast enough in CC before they drop it.


----------



## dopey82 (Jul 8, 2008)

how much do blood thirster cost could you fit two in for the points cost.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Conscripts..... 360 points 
90 troops...ooooo
do we get some overwheling number bonus? while they may no win it would be fun.

18 turns worth.

that or 32 ratlings.
3.55 wounds a turn?
wow i need more ratlings...


----------



## MrGix (Jul 22, 2008)

*Well Well Well*

So you are getting insite to kill my God Nice!


----------



## Guass_ripper (Jul 13, 2008)

Nightbringer is awesome, powerfists only wound him on 4's and he still gets his fairly good invuln but with only say 4/5 in a squad and the nightbringer going first with 6 attacks on the charge at str 10.....oww.....dead termies, tbh i cant think of any csm that could take him out appart from lascannons and even them you wouldhave to get good rolls and your opponent would have to get bad ones, remember wounding nightbringer on 3's with lasscannons not 2's and as for obliterators when they get in conbat they are dead...DEAD!!! HA HA HA HA HA *cough cough* ha....*wheeze*


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

I have to say... My Librarian with a jump pack, furious charge, terminator honors, and pumped up with an extra attack from being close to a revealed holy relic managed to take a Nightbringer down... 7 dice, 5's to hit, rolled 2 5's and a 6. So 3 dice made it through, 6's to wound, rolled one 6, took a leadership test, passed it... one splattered Nightbringer... So it can be done... maybe I was just incredibly lucky... did some test rolling afterwards... seems to work 50% of the time... It's a gamble... but satisfying if you do in fact pull it off... If you don't... well... Your Librarian is dead by the end of the turn. Beating it over the head with sniper rounds works wonders beforehand too. if my scouts had shot a little better in the previous turn I probably would have used veil of time instead of the force weapon.


----------



## bungerman (Mar 18, 2008)

I seem to remember Skulltaker (the demon special character of Khorne) being particularly brutal against C'tan? Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't he wound on a set roll, as well as cause instant death on every wound?


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

yes he does:biggrin:


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

AzraelJahannam said:


> It's a gamble... but satisfying if you do in fact pull it off... If you don't... well... Your Librarian is dead by the end of the turn.


heh, and even then when he dies he explodes and inflicts a s6 no armor save hit.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

bungerman said:


> I seem to remember Skulltaker (the demon special character of Khorne) being particularly brutal against C'tan? Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't he wound on a set roll, as well as cause instant death on every wound?


hmm, unless it particularly says ignore all armor saves, including invulnerable saves, the nightbringer still gets a 4+ save. Plus needs to pass a leadership test to assault the nightbringer (i don't know if the skulltaker is autopass on those cause I don't know the rules for him. I'm just bringing up points that could conflict.) I don't know if this applies to the skulltaker either, but phase weapons can't inflict wounds. Lastly, I'm assuming the skulltaker has a higher initiative than 4 (if he only had 5 or less than this point could become a major point if the nightbringer were to charge) but the nightbringer ignores even invulnerable saves. So with strength 10 attacks and an 8 toughness it sounds like that it'd still give a skulltaker a run for its money.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Nightbringer is initiative 4 so most CC monsters get to hit first... its just that they usually don't kill him anyways...


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah, that's true and that has to be the most irksome thing about him.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

No kidding eh? He's basically saying "I don't need to be fast because after your puny mortal weapons fail to even ruffle my badass death cloak, I will pick you up with my mind and sodomize you with with my giant wheat trimmer from hell like a giant armored cherry on a toothpick. At my own leisure."


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

*Why kill him?*

Why worry about killing him? In a Lash list you can push him around possibly more than his actual movement each turn (6").
And two lashes own him hands down. He'll be lucky to not be stuck in the far corner of the board at the end of the game.

So I'd have to say *yawn* to the nightbringer, lol. :wink:


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

the nightbringer has some pretty evil abilities if you ask me, the ability to charge in over and over giving him 6 attacks can wipe out most CC even if they attack first with their initive, since in the begining of the enemy assult phase after moves have been made but before any blows are struck the nightbringer may harness its power to summon etheric winds which hurl its opponents away from it any enemy unit with a model within 6 inches (not vehicles) which has a str lower then 4 unmodded must move 2d6 inches directly away from the nightbringer. its not THAT useful (since its str 4. I think it should be STR 5 cuz of all the damn SM's around) but this does not work to break close combat with any troops (too bad)

all in all, if you wana take ou the nightbringer, use multi attacking high STR attacks. else the wounds attacks and his attacks will destroy you.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

correct me if im wrong, but isn't the nightbringer immune to instant death, and if so, force weapons no longer work on him, because 5th ed force weapons inflict instant death rather than removing all wounds.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

nightbringer is not immune to instant death(I KNOW HE'S GOD, WHATS UP WITH THAT!)
the skulltaker has I 5 4 attacks and ws 7, he also has furious charge so... he hits on 3's then all needs is too roll a 4 and the night bringer to fail his save and he's dead, because all rending attacks from the skulltaker inflicts instant death, oh yea skulltaker rends on 4+ not 6+:biggrin:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> nightbringer is not immune to instant death(I KNOW HE'S GOD, WHATS UP WITH THAT!)
> the skulltaker has I 5 4 attacks and ws 7, he also has furious charge so... he hits on 3's then all needs is too roll a 4 and the night bringer to fail his save and he's dead, because all rending attacks from the skulltaker inflicts instant death, oh yea skulltaker rends on 4+ not 6+:biggrin:


Remember that you don't actually 'kill' the Nightbringer: he is a god. You shatter the Necrodermis that contains some of the Nightbringer's essence with the instant kill, but the essence lives on and returns to the Tomb World to inhabit another form.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

But you still smash the body :grin: throw a pair of scremer-killers at him that will make him think twice (or not).


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

darklove said:


> Remember that you don't actually 'kill' the Nightbringer: he is a god. You shatter the Necrodermis that contains some of the Nightbringer's essence with the instant kill, but the essence lives on and returns to the Tomb World to inhabit another form.


i know but in TT he still should be, if i collected necrons i would be well pissed off if someone killed my night bringer with a crappy force weapon


----------



## tyco (Apr 21, 2008)

One other thing to bear in mind if u wanna swamp him with s5 marines....he has a template attack in cc that is s 4 and ignores saves...everyone under an ordanmance template centred on the god (that would prob be all of them), so you will lose HALF your marines in the 1st round of cc...oh, and yes skulltaker basically eats the c'tan for breakfast...it is REALLY annoying.....


----------



## styrofaom04 (May 16, 2008)

Yay! Thanks everyone it looks like my buddy's nightbringer will face a Skulltaker. All I have to do is buy one. (it's too bad that he found this thread tho. Now he knows! but it wont save him :taunt


----------



## hurt-wm (Jun 8, 2008)

Abbadon. Its really a shame that chaos can't take thunder hammers, they would work wonders. Abbadon may not be the absolute sure way, but it is the most interesting.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

maybe some on the inquisitor line 
e.g inquisitor lord with force weapon, power weapon and other stuff to buff him up maybe give him a psycannon

or get a grandmaster with psycannon and nemisis force weapon, along with retinue


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Anything S5 or greater. :boredom:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

chaos vs the bringer? hmm... try lots of either beserkers or heavy bolter marines (chosen)


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

What can you get for 360pts that would be able to kill the Nightbringer before it closes to assault? Against Beserkers I think the Nightbringer hits on 3+ and instant kill on 2+...


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

If you imperials take a Grey Knight Purgation squad with you. 5 Gk's in power armour with 4 pyscannons and Justicar will set you back an almightly 250pts. While normally a waste of pts they are armed with Psycannons, STR 6 Heavy Bolters that ignore inv saves and in this situation would rape the Nightbringer. One round of firing should kill the beast. Furthermore because of shrouding you can the sit happily out of range.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

The problem w/ Skulltaker is the Nightbringer's lightning arc. If you add 13 bloodletters (which you can do for same points) and deep strike you should have a chance of getting into hand to hand. Once in hand to hand you have a 50:50 to kill the Nightbringer. If you don't you will lose since he'll eat your lunch on his attack.


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a shame that they took Feral Orks out of the legally-playable category.
One 20-ork unit of doped-up madboyz dropped him in a game at my local store.
Sure it took the better part of 3 turns to roll enough 6's to wound, and then he had to fail his saving throw... but it happened. Go green machine! :grin:


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever had my Nightbringer die. Of course I've played him only rarely (somewhere between 5 and 10 games I think) so I don't really have all that much experience with him on the field

Usually my opponent congratulates me on my work contributing to Phase Out and ignores him entirely.


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Daneel2.0 said:


> Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever had my Nightbringer die. Of course I've played him only rarely (somewhere between 5 and 10 games I think) so I don't really have all that much experience with him on the fieldUsually my opponent congratulates me on my work contributing to Phase Out and ignores him entirely.


That's what usually happens to a nightbringer necron list.
Since we're talking about necrons... I think that the best thing to take out a nightbringer would have to be another nightbringer, lol!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

If it wasn't chaos, I'd suggest a purgation squad of Grey Knights with Psycannons. You'd wound on a 6, but he'd get no save.

So you'd get 12 shots per turn, with a few 6's to wound....He'd die quick


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Grey Knights with Psycannons: what are they and are they good vs anything else? how many points?


----------



## surferman (Jul 25, 2008)

Use abaddon get into Close Combat and since he attacks first, wipe him out using all his power wep attacks. Even if you have to kill him in the next assault phase


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

surferman said:


> Use abaddon get into Close Combat and since he attacks first, wipe him out using all his power wep attacks. Even if you have to kill him in the next assault phase


Is Abaddon in a large unit or transport?


----------



## surferman (Jul 25, 2008)

Use him in a unit so if any saves are failed he doesn't have to die


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

surferman said:


> Use him in a unit so if any saves are failed he doesn't have to die


Not really true anymore though is it? 5th ed. means all models have to take saves if they are hit with enough shots. This means Abaddon could be the first to die even in a unit of 10 models.


----------



## Juiceypoop (Jun 5, 2008)

Rending claw spam, sniper spam, lascannon spam, abaddon, tzeench terminators with powerfists and combi meltas, a great unclean one, plague bearers, obliterators.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Juiceypoop said:


> Rending claw spam, sniper spam, lascannon spam, abaddon, tzeench terminators with powerfists and combi meltas, a great unclean one, plague bearers, obliterators.


pretty weak


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

A couple Lash sorcerers and a couple lascannons, in a Chaos Marine list.

As Daneel mentioned for a Daemons army, Skulltaker and Bloodletter fun.

Another thought would be Fiends of Slaanesh spam. 12 of them, to be precise. 72 rending attacks on the charge (provided all of them make it to him, of course). Admittedly, my math sucks ass, but that should be 6 wounds, 3 unsaved, if statistic average, on the charge.

Edited to amend aforementioned suck-ass math.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

You and your math 

Expect to lose about 4 of the 12 using this tactic, but if all goes as statistic then you should have him on turn 2.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I've taken out the nightbringer usng several tactics. One was aim a crusader or a baal predator at him. or with some range with a full lascannon pred, or a land raider. The twin linked assault cannons do a good bit of hurt but because of the range it's not very safe.... sniper scouts do it pretty well though.... Took him out in the second turn with 10 of them... 
Probably the most expensive and Riskiest(but coolest looking:biggrin tactics is to have a librarian in a command squad with a chaplain and furious charge. That way on the charge the librarian will get to reroll all failed rolls to hit, need 5's to wound, and if he gets that from a possible 6 attacks he can use his force weapon to make him go totally... unless he's immune to that.... 
Mephiston near corbulo works very well this way too, as does DC. HAven't used them in 5th. yet though so don't think they'd be as effective....


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Nids have it easy. 2 fexs talons, toxin sacs, bonded exoskelton, toxic miasma and reinforced chintin. Throw them both into combat and laugh. Even the nightbringer will have some trouble with that, he only has 4 attacks meaning he cant kill one outright.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

24 looters would probably do the job.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Nids have it easy. 2 fexs talons, toxin sacs, bonded exoskelton, toxic miasma and reinforced chintin. Throw them both into combat and laugh. Even the nightbringer will have some trouble with that, he only has 4 attacks meaning he cant kill one outright.


Why would the Nightbringer attack them? He probably wouldn't, so I don't think they could kill him.



Vashtek said:


> 24 looters would probably do the job.


How many points is that?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

STOP SAYING TZEENTCH TERMINATORS!!! Nothing gets a save vs. The Nightbringer...of ANY kind.

<breathes>

That being said. I tested abaddon vs the nightbringer a few times. It's a toss up. With good rolls Abbadon can put the hurt on TNB, but i've had a few times where TNB has gotten the charge, lived, and wiped Abbaddon out in one swipe.

Also, to whoever said it, since they're both independent characters, and both in base contact, TNB can choose to engage only abaddon, thus the wounds go to him.

Though for 90-ish points less than TNB, he puts up a good fight. 

Abaddon + 2 chaos termies w/ powerfists seems to be the logical choice. This presents a choice for the mighty nightbringer. TNB can try to kill everything indiscriminately, which lets the Abaddon live a little longer, or just attack abaddon, which allows for 4-6 power fist attacks (depending on who gets the charge) on top of abaddon.

Correct me if I've misread the rules.

EDIT:



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Nids have it easy. 2 fexs talons, toxin sacs, bonded exoskelton, toxic miasma and reinforced chintin. Throw them both into combat and laugh. Even the nightbringer will have some trouble with that, he only has 4 attacks meaning he cant kill one outright.


TNB has 5 attacks, 6 on the charge, so yes, he can kill one outright, but with 4's to wound it's not very likely.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

darklove said:


> How many points is that?


360 exactly


----------

